# Scamp



## b24karrot (Feb 14, 2008)

We lost Scamp last last week to a high ALT level.

God Bless our new baby.


----------



## Haley (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh no, Im so sorry Dawn. This wasnt Scamp from Tiny Paws, was it? I remember they hada vienna marked lionhead and I wanted to adopt him so badly. He was so beautiful.

Rest in peace little man. :bunnyangel:


----------



## b24karrot (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes Haley it was Scamp from Tiny Paws. He was bonded with Bubba and we took them both, and they both had elevated liver enzymes, ALT's were over 4000. Now we are caring for Bubba with critical care every fours hours around the clock and three meds every 8 hours. I think Bubba is more depressed over losing scamp then anything else.
Thank you for you sympathy.
Dawn


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry Binky free lil guy...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Bridge Little One.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Do they know what caused the high ALT? Were they on cedar bedding?

Best of luck with Bubba, I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## b24karrot (Feb 14, 2008)

No cedar or pine bedding. They were at a pet shop for a while before the rescue, so it may have been something there. Our vet sent samples of the liver, heart and lungs to MSU for testing, so we are hoping that tells us something.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Haley (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh no! He was so beautiful. Those beautiful blue eyes.

I'll be keeping his brother in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## b24karrot (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Haley. His eyes were gorgeous. His mother Bonnie Blue has the same eyes. We were thinking after Bubba is better and gets used to the house we may go for Bonnie so we will still have a little piece of our Scampers.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss. I hope you do get Bonnie, I'm sure that Scamp would like that. When you have the lab results, let us know,

Marietta


----------



## b24karrot (Feb 16, 2008)

Lab results just in on Bubba, NORMAL ALT........YEAH!!!!!!!!!

Now we just have to get him to eat on his own. I think he was so depressed about scamp that he was not eating and now I think the little bugger is too used to the critical care, but we plug away.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Scamp. Thank goodness Bubba's results are OK. I hope he starts feeling better sonn, and starts eating again.



Jan


----------

